# Making Bacteriostatic Water



## powders101 (Sep 29, 2011)

By: LewdTenent

No need to boil water, but use distilled water (I got 1 gallon Poland Springs brand I found in store) or water that has gone through reverse osmosis, then filter into sterile bottle through filter.

Use a 0.22 syringe filter which will do 100ml of water.
Be sure to add 1ml of sterile benzyl alcohol for every 99ml of water.
If you do not know what this is for, don't worry about it.

Lewd



Items needed:

.22 sterile filter
1ml sterile benzyl alcohol (ask if there is a minimum)
100ml sterile vial
20ml syringe (the bigger the syringe the more pressure it takes)
two 18g pins one for drawing water and one for injecting in sterile vial.
small pin 27g for letting air pressure out of vial you injecting benzyl alcohol into

the pin used for injecting into the sterile vial and relieving air pressure should stay there with the filter until the process is complete. use the other pin to draw the water with. You will be switching the syringe from the filter to the drawing 5 times or so to get 100ml.


----------

